# Antec 600



## kurosagi01 (Dec 24, 2009)

So i was just web browsing on scan and i saw an Antec 600 case,not sure if this has been posted before,it looks alright but i would of preferred if they changed the 3.25 bay layout.
It looks like the whole bay is 5.25.
Well you can tell the front is from antec 200 and interior is similar to 200 aswell..i think this case is disappointment but i'm being biased,it could probably be great case,and the box it comes in looks so cheap it makes the antec 300 laughs..basic cardboard box and not in black box like 300.
specs:
• Bottom-mounted power supply isolates heat and noise
• Front-loaded hot swap 3.5" SATAhard drive caddy
• Perforated front bezel delivers maximum air intake
• CPU cutout allows for easy installation of CPU coolers
• Windowed top panel for unique "moonroof" visibility
• Windowed side panel with optional fan mount
• Cable management compartment organizes cables discreetly
• Front-loaded HDD cage for up to 6 hard disk drives
• Cable management ties help keep your case tidier
Included: 1x200mm fan and 1x120mm fan
pictures:













price is around £72 in the UK and in US its $90,for that price you could buy yourself a CM690 which i think is better option and its cheaper.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2009)

I prefer the A300. More stealthy. This just looks weird. And £72... nah.

A300 / CM690.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 24, 2009)

The top is nice, and then from there down to the 5.25" bays and the crappy mesh on the lower half just ruins it. Also the inside looks cheap and tacky, no real features (screwless drive bays/cable management) looks to me like a cheap case that they are trying to sell at a premium just because of the branding, £72 is a joke, my cm storm scout cost me £80 and is better in every way imaginable compared to that nutkick:


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 24, 2009)

Its top reminds of Antec Skeleton


----------



## FilipM (Dec 24, 2009)

It reminds me of Star Wars - the empire strikes back. 


It's still a nice case in my eyes, good cooling, striking visuals.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 24, 2009)

It looks pretty okay on the outside, but its just dull and meh on the inside. Plus, where care the cable management compartments of which they speak of?


----------



## viczulis (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 24, 2009)

It's really not that bad of a case, esp. for how much they're asking for it over here. I'm just no fan of the looks and cheap-looking Antec 300-esque interior.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 24, 2009)

No good for me, I have the Antec 300 and this suffers from the same problem as the former. Fixed Hdd caddy means no love for the 5870 or 5970. Looks crap compared to the 300 too, IMO.


----------

